# Help - questions about drilling bench drill shift



## zuocheng (Oct 20, 2017)

Pen table drill hole, with a special clamping tool fixed, draw the concentric line after the vertical drilling, the speed of 1500, the pressure is not fast, but after playing the hole before and after the hole are not the same (Figure)
** Trouble you help me to see me in the end is the problem in that? Is the gripping tool offset or the table does not cause a smooth dip or other problems, how to solve!thank!

https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B0tSpolGw5ixbkZ1Mm9ERUsya0E
https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B0tSpolGw5ixbnU2YThYNHhudTg
https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B0tSpolGw5ixOUZwRHB6UmRtQkE
https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B0tSpolGw5ixSjg5ZkZxMlAwZUk
https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B0tSpolGw5ixVmtEbndSN0EwS2M
https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B0tSpolGw5ixWllub0p0T3VoVE0​


----------



## ed4copies (Oct 20, 2017)

Your table is not perpendicular to the quill.

You need to put a shim under the table.

This video will show you one method that works:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HoJ_0EzaIv4


----------



## magpens (Oct 20, 2017)

I would recommend that you drill your pen blanks on your lathe. . Videos here:

https://www.google.ca/search?q=yout...f-8&gws_rd=cr&dcr=0&ei=rvTpWb-UMOeO0gKgv7zADA


----------



## gtriever (Oct 20, 2017)

I agree with both Ed and Mal. Also, that looks like a 7mm hole, and 7mm bits will very easily go off-axis.


----------



## zuocheng (Oct 21, 2017)

Thank you, according to your method has been resolved, so thank you!


----------



## zuocheng (Oct 21, 2017)

*Thank you, according to your method has been resolved, so thank you!*



ed4copies said:


> Your table is not perpendicular to the quill.
> 
> You need to put a shim under the table.
> 
> ...




Thank you, according to your method has been resolved, so thank you!


----------



## PenPal (Oct 21, 2017)

For drilling after correct alignment try DeWalt Extreme 2 drills they do not wander.

Use a straight rod in the drill chuck then square the table of the drill press first.

Have success Peter.


----------

